# Température iMac G5 iSight



## Poder (2 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis étonné de la température du GPU ds mon iMac G5 17" iSight mesurée à l'aide du freeware 'Temperature Monitor". Au bout de 2h d'activités classiques (bureautique, internet,... mais pas de 3D), le relevé monte jusqu'à 78°C !!

Normal ou pas??

Temperature Monitor ici: http://www.bresink.de/osx/TemperatureMonitor.html 

D'avance merci.


----------



## T-One (2 Décembre 2005)

Est-tu sur que c'est bien 78°C et non 78°F....ce qui change tout car apparement le lien que tu envoie montre les températures en Fahrenheit....


----------



## Poder (2 Décembre 2005)

Oui c'est bien en °C on peut choisir °F ou °C ds les pref. du logiciel


----------



## [cedric_2b] (2 Décembre 2005)

Moi qui ralé pour la temperature du CPU , le mien ne depasse pas les 75°C , en calcul de rendu sous AFX.
Ps: même si defois il depasse le 60°C alors que qu'il y a, à peine, Safari d'ouvert


----------



## fredroy (4 Décembre 2005)

Poder a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis étonné de la température du GPU ds mon iMac G5 17" iSight mesurée à l'aide du freeware 'Temperature Monitor". Au bout de 2h d'activités classiques (bureautique, internet,... mais pas de 3D), le relevé monte jusqu'à 78°C !!
> 
> ...



Cela me paraît beaucoup, je suis à 54 degrés avec mon 20".

Le premier Mac commandé avait un pb de refroissement. est-ce lorsque tu tapotes ton écran en bas à gauche, ton affichage se corromp ?


----------



## Poder (4 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je mentionnais la température du GPU = la carte graphique qui peut monter jusqu'à 78°C chez moi (le CPU est au alentours de 60°C en performances maximales).


----------



## fredroy (4 Décembre 2005)

Poder a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je mentionnais la température du GPU = la carte graphique qui peut monter jusqu'à 78°C chez moi (le CPU est au alentours de 60°C en performances maximales).



Oui, oui j'avais bien compris , je sais faire la difference entre GPU et CPU.

En ce moment, il est à 48 degrés en idle et le CPU à 42°.


----------



## T-One (16 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

moi aussi j'ai constater ça chez moi sur mon imac G5 isisght.
Le GPU en utilisation ordinaire (web, mail, photo..) monte facilement aux alentours de 74°C.
Le CPU lui reste aux alentours de 60°C.
Le controlleur mémoire lui explose tout car il est quasiment en permanence à 79°C...
Est-ce que cela est normal? est-ce que la température de fonctionnement de ces composants est supposé être aussi élevée?
Le controlleur mémoire je veux bien car il mouline sans cesse mais le GPU?
J'ai mesurer ces valeurs avec Température Monitor....si on peut avoir des retours d'autres utilisateurs d'imac G5 isight pour avoir une idée de la normalité de ces températures??
merci!
++


----------



## Sinkha (16 Janvier 2006)

Bien moi, mon 20 ISight : 2.1 Ghz, 2.5 DDR

Temperature monitor

Normal : 46,6 

Utilisation calcul rendu 3D 15 Mn :  62,7 le plafond. Les ventilos ne s'emballe pas et reste discret

Une fois le rendu terminer ca redescend a 54 en 5 secondes et reviens a la normale en 20 secondes a proximatif.



Ceci concerne la temperature CPU bien sur.


----------



## T-One (16 Janvier 2006)

et concernant la température du *GPU* surtout car c'est celui-ci qui chauffe beaucoup....sur mon iMac 17" le CPU est en repos aux alentours de 50° et en activité il dépasse très rarement les 65°....


----------



## jfxav (16 Janvier 2006)

ici  iSight 20 2,1 GHz  1,5 Go Ram
CPU 39°C idle   montant à 59° si émulation Classic + Virtual PC  ensemble
GPU 40°C idle   montant à 62° si jeux


----------



## T-One (16 Janvier 2006)

y'a donc un problème sur les 17" ou le *GPU* est plus souvent aux alentours de 70°C que de 60°.....
autres témoignages de possésseurs d'iMac G5 17" isight?


----------



## [cedric_2b] (16 Janvier 2006)

plus haut je suis planté , j'avais cru lire CPU !!  
mais je viens de regardé , en utilisation normal (safari et amsn) le GPU est dans les alentours de 86°    !!


----------



## bugman (17 Janvier 2006)

Chez moi (widget Temperature Monitor) :

CPU temperature : 54/55°C
GPU temperature : 78/79°C
GPU temperature (ambiant air) : 72/73°C

@+,
bug.


----------



## T-One (18 Janvier 2006)

ça parait tres chaud quand même ces températures de pres de 80° sur le GPU......j'espère qu'on ne verra pas dans quelques mois des retours en masses du au claquage de ces composants....quelqu'un connait les limites de température de ces processeurs?
Moi j'ai aussi le controlleur mémoire qui est en permanence aux alentours de 79°/80°......tres chaud aussi!


----------

